# Independence Day, July 4th and Canada Day July 1-celebration starts early!



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2016)

My day will probably be spent indoors with the AC on avoiding the firecrackers.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 30, 2016)

Oy, that it's time of the year already??? The problem is all the kids setting off fireworks in the neighborhood. Sophie used to hide from them. Now she goes all deranged barking in the direction of the noise...it's like "BAARRRKBAARRRKSTOP IT STOP IT!". But a happy weekend to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2016)

Happy Fourth of July to the American contingent, Happy Canada Day to the Canucks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Happy Fourth of July to the American contingent, Happy Canada Day to the Canucks!



And a Happy Canada Day to you, too!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks Ruthanne, it's tomorrow! Gonna have a roast. And some weed. Lol.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Ruthanne, it's tomorrow! Gonna have a roast. And some weed. Lol.


Sounds good!!  Take a few tokes for me, okay?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2016)

You bet Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> You bet Ruthanne!


:cool1:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 30, 2016)

Whoa, a fireworks display and weed might be awesome, laugh uproariously at every explosion, and then Hagan Daz on the way home...hubby would enjoy it too, great idea thank you!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2016)

Welcome Fur! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Oy, that it's time of the year already??? The problem is all the kids setting off fireworks in the neighborhood. Sophie used to hide from them. Now she goes all deranged barking in the direction of the noise...it's like "BAARRRKBAARRRKSTOP IT STOP IT!". But a happy weekend to everyone!!!!!


I know fireworks really bother some dogs fur.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## jujube (Jun 30, 2016)

I remember one year...'74 maybe....Detroit and Windsor had a joint Fourth of July/Canada Day celebration with what at that time was the world's largest fireworks show.  There were seven large barges anchored in the Detroit River and the fireworks lasted for FOUR HOURS.   My late husband had to work, so a co-worker and I took my three year daughter and her young brother down to see the fireworks.  Luckily, I was able to park in our company parking lot near the river (some people had to walk for a couple of miles), so we walked to the top of the Cobo Hall parking garage to watch the show.  After about two hours, the young'uns were crying, my head was splitting, I could hardly breathe for the smoke that was blowing in our direction and I was essentially deaf....WHAT? WHAT DID YOU SAY?  I hadn't thought about how much the sound was going to reverberate off the concrete floor, walls, etc. 

My eyes were red and I was coughing for three days, my ears rang for a week and frankly.....for real.....I had one of the best times of my life.  I can only say I must have been Chinese in a previous life because I love fireworks more than anything else......just maybe from a little farther away next time, huh?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2016)

Cool story!


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 1, 2016)

It meant the end of independence for me. I met my wife on the 4th July 1969 and we got married on the 4th July 1970.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 1, 2016)

YaY!  Canada Day Today! Have a Good one all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2016)

artytime::cheers::banana:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2016)

Happy 150th birthday Canada! Bonne fete! Thanks for the doobie, Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2016)

You're welcome Shali!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2016)

Anybody want to party?  I got the wine.  Some Cabernet Sov.  :cheers1::woohoo1::rofl1:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2016)

I am listening to this now...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7ZdSuuTMEI#t=542.981

I didn't post it as a video so this way you can listen to a whole lotta songs if you wanto.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm thinking about ordering some pizza but my butt is big enough already!! haha


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh well, I will party with my girl Suzy!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2016)

Here is some more music to listen to!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfIgODTEuGM


----------

